# Hunter safety systems archery talk special



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Hunter Safety System is offering 10% off to all Archery Talk Members!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

and we go about this how for ordering?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

bowhuntnsteve said:


> and we go about this how for ordering?


The text in the picture explains how to receive your 10% off. Just enter the promo code when you checkout when you are ordering from their website. 10% Off and free Ground Shipping!


----------



## pborowick (Jul 14, 2009)

*Safety system*

Nice, time to make an order for next season.


----------



## FishingBen (Oct 12, 2009)

*Cool*

Cool I was just fixin to buy one of these.


----------



## pahunter36 (Jan 3, 2009)

of course after I have mine I see this ! oh well next time:darkbeer:


----------



## Sal Sorrento (Aug 20, 2007)

*Score!*

I just ordered mine. Thank you for posting this. I have wanted one for a few years and this pushed me over the edge. Good deal.:wink:


----------



## Palmashooter (Sep 7, 2007)

Ordered a ProSeries on line Monday. UPS just delievered it to my door. Good product and darn good service with discount as advertised. Thanks HSS!!!


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

How about another special for this year.......


----------

